# C5 VSS Location



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Guys,

I am installing a GPS unit and need to connect the car speed signal wire. Can someone tell me where the I need to connect this wire? I heard it needs to be connected to the VSS. Could someone tell me where to this is located?

Thanks guys.:thumbup:


----------

